# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم xtc2cliP  Xtc clip 1.4.6 .

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *XTC Clip version 1.4.6 released*   *What's new:*  *1. Removed bug and improved unlock method on HTC CHACHA ANY HBOOT
2. Improved unlock on HTC GLACIER (T-Mobile MyTouch 4g) ANY HBOOT*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *FEATURES:*  *Full factory unlock (CID, SP LOCK, USER LOCK) 
One Click GOLD CARD Creation in just Seconds
- 2-4 seconds for 2GB card
- 6-8 seconds for 8GB card 
SUPPORT ALL Android HTC
Unlocking time 20-30 seconds
Solutions is working on any HTC device (do not matter if is S-ON or S-OFF) 
The only device on the market which supports "clean s58"
- enable any language without flash the phone 
The only device on the market which supports S-OFF for HTC
- S-OFF made by XTC CLIP is permanent*     
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
BR,
Manole

----------


## narosse27

*عمل مميز اخي الكريم مشكو*

----------


## akon

مشكورررر اخي كثيرا على المعلومات القييمة

----------


## tegany

مترين بارك الله فيكم

----------

